# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  4m40t donk

## csmiffy

Righto Looking at options to consider
Depending on what is actually wrong with my pajero i may be inclined to do up an engine.
Anyone got a or know of a not worn out 4m40 block/assembly? was looking at slapping a new head on it so didnt want to pay a couple of grand on a runner only to budget to do it anyway.
Soooooo 4m40 turbo out of a delica, pajero or l200/triton.
Doesnt have to and dont expect it to have a turbo or fuel pump although depending on mileage if i dont have to do a fuel pump would be nice.
I was considering doing pump and injectors on it with a possible rebuild later on but engine beat me to it.
tricky situation where I am not sure whether its worth it versus its probably cheaper to do the engine up then trading up.
Anyone got anything out there?

----------

